
DuckDuckGo Wants Answers to Linux Questions - demiol
http://fossforce.com/2016/04/duckduckgo-wants-answers-linux-questions/
======
Theizestooke
My favourite bang is !g

~~~
thomasfoster96
Agreed - I've found that >75% of my DuckDuckGo searches are !bang searches
either for Wikipedia or Google-owned sites. I don't actually end up using
DuckDuckGo search results all that much.

~~~
Ao7bei3s
Why use DuckDuckGo then and suffer an extra roundtrip?

Chrome supports using different search engines directly.

In my Chrome, searching youtube.com is just "you<tab>query<return>", the
en.wikipedia.org is "en<tab>query<return>", Google Maps is "maps..." etc.

The nice thing is that it picks up various search engines automatically.
Useful for work etc.

And if you want to use DuckDuckGo _occasionally_ , it's just a "duck<tab>"
away.

(And Google is my default search engine.)

~~~
RodericDay
I really dislike Google as a company and I like that DDG allegedly encrypts my
searches and gets the data instead.

~~~
x1798DE
I don't think any amount of "encryption" will allow DDG to make a query to
Google without Google knowing the contents of the query.

Also, doesn't !g just open a Google search with the specified query?

------
chris_wot
I'm a tad confused. What do they want us to do?

~~~
tagawa
Sorry for the confusion. In the reddit post there are a couple of Linux
Instant Answers referenced. They each have an overview page with metadata:

[https://duck.co/ia/view/linux_cheat_sheet](https://duck.co/ia/view/linux_cheat_sheet)
[https://duck.co/ia/view/linux_error](https://duck.co/ia/view/linux_error)

To actually see them in action, here are two example queries:

[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=linux%20cheat%20sheet&ia=cheatshee...](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=linux%20cheat%20sheet&ia=cheatsheet)
[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=linux%20enoent](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=linux%20enoent)

It would be great if Linux experts could check for errors and suggest
improvements. This can be done via the "Create issue" button in each overview
page. It's also possible to create new Instant Answers or submit PRs for
improvements. We have a list of Instant Answers we're looking for, and links
to our docs, here: [https://github.com/duckduckgo/duckduckgo/wiki/Programming-
IA...](https://github.com/duckduckgo/duckduckgo/wiki/Programming-IA-Coverage)

I see you've already been doing this (thank you!) but hopefully explaining it
here clears up confusion for others.

~~~
chris_wot
No probs, your documentation (once I found it) is actually top notch. Take it
from someone who had to setup the LibreOffice repo on my system, which is
quite well documented, you guys actually have the best and clearest
documentation I've seen!

Contributing was a pleasure :-)

~~~
tagawa
And that comment will go straight to the docs guy - thank you!

------
mnsc
Ping greycat.

